#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  "الإمباير ستيت" تضيء بالأخضر احتفالا بعيد الفطر

## رويتر

أعلنت إدارة مبنى برج "إمباير ستيت" في مدينة نيويورك الأربعاء أنها قررت إضاءة ناطحة السحاب هذه، ولأول مرة منذ بنائها، باللون الأخضر، لمدة ثلاثة أيام بمناسبة عيد الفطر للمسلمين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

ايش عجب يعني

----------

